# Carbide Bandsaw Blade



## Kevin

I just bought a carbide blade from Laguna - their Woodmaster CT. Adrian gave me a one time price on it that I couldn't pass up. @NYWoodturner and I bought a ton (literally) of Australian burls mostly red mallee last month (month before?) and I want to see if this blade can cut 1000 pounds of rock hard burl caps without needing a sharpen.

Once I have cut them I'll do a review of the blade. I just didn't want to cut that much hard wood with carbon or bi metal because I know I'd go through a bunch of blades doing it. Has anyone else used a carbide blade? I never got one for my sawmill because I hit metal too often and that would hurt the wallet.

EDIT: I mixed two companies together. I bought the Laguna Resaw King not the Woodmaster CT from bandsawdirect. I was going to get the Woodmaster CT but Adrian at Laguna matched their price for me. No one caught this. You guys are asleep at the wheel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

I'll be waiting to see what you say Kevin. I've thought about getting one, but the price disparity has dissuaded me. Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Every review that I've ever read by someone that uses them says they will never go back to carbon or bimetal. So I am expecting it to Pay for itself several times over through this burl cutting process. We shall see!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jasonb

I will also be curious to see the review. I also have a ton of Australian burl (cuttoffs though) on order.


----------



## Mike1950

I have one for my 20" saw. I only bought it cause it was cheap- $40. New but it was 2" long- so the y sold it cheap- Lucky me it was perfect length for me. Ebay. It cuts nice- has a larger kerf so I do not use it on expensive wood. I will be interested in how long you go with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem

Send me some of the burls and I'll review how well you cut it

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Kevin

Tclem said:


> Send me some of the burls and I'll review how well you cut it



You should be able to look at the sawdust and determine how well it cuts. I'll see that you get a baggie.

Reactions: Funny 6 | Creative 1


----------



## Tclem

Kevin said:


> You should be able to look at the sawdust and determine how well it cuts. I'll see that you get a baggie.


Always a clown cracking jokes around here

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tom Smart

@Kevin, the heck with the blade, what's this about 1000 lbs of Australian Burl?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## JR Custom Calls

I've come so close to buying the resaw King so many times. It has been in quite a few online carts, and I've made it as far as putting in my info, just never could hit submit.


----------



## Kevin

JR Custom Calls said:


> I've come so close to buying the resaw King so many times. It has been in quite a few online carts, and I've made it as far as putting in my info, just never could hit submit.



I've done the same thing more than once with the occasional monster curly koa slabs that come up twice or thrice a year lol.


----------



## Kevin

Tom Smart said:


> @Kevin, the heck with the blade, what's this about 1000 lbs of Australian Burl?



Mostly red mallee but we got a little brown and coolibah also.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Kevin said:


> Mostly red mallee but we got a little brown and coolibah also.



After you road test that fancy new blade on that fancy red and brown burl and collect cap scraps suitable for casting, I'd be interested in some of those bits that fall to the floor.


----------



## Kevin

Tom Smart said:


> After you road test that fancy new blade on that fancy red and brown burl and collect cap scraps suitable for casting, I'd be interested in some of those bits that fall to the floor.



You'll have to be real fast if you want to compete with Kaiser. He's underfoot constantly and he's already pretty much figured out what I'll let him haul off and what I won't. The little shiit is smarter than me.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tom Smart

Kevin said:


> You'll have to be real fast if you want to compete with Kaiser. He's underfoot constantly and he's already pretty much figured out what I'll let him haul off and what I won't. The little shiit is smarter than me.



Ha! Well, I won't try to compete with The Kaiser, but if he deems some chunks unworthy of his attention, I'll be here.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## DKMD

What the hell?! Some kind of admin group buy on Aussie burls, and nobody calls the mod from North of the Red river? 




Kevin said:


> ... I'll see that you get a baggie.



Dollars to donuts, anything you send to in a baggie to kudzu country is gonna get rolled and smoked.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kevin




----------



## Mike1950

DKMD said:


> What the hell?! Some kind of admin group buy on Aussie burls, and nobody calls the mod from North of the Red river?


----------



## Kevin

DKMD said:


> What the hell?! Some kind of admin group buy on Aussie burls, and nobody calls the mod from North of the Red river?



There was only 2000 pounds available. If there had been 3000 I'd have called you!

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Kevin said:


> There was only 2000 pounds available. If there had been 3000 I'd have called you!



Ok, the proverbial plot thickens. So there is 1000 lbs in Texas and 1000 lbs in NY!?

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## DKMD

Tom Smart said:


> Ok, the proverbial plot thickens. So there is 1000 lbs in Texas and 1000 lbs in NY!?



Allegedly...


----------



## Mike1950

No pictures- No Aussie burls- Aint that the rules guys and gals..............

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Tom Smart

Just how sneaky is @Kevin using a camouflaged question about a saw blade to rub it in about 1000 lbs of Australian Burl in his shop? So much he's using it as dog chews!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jasonb

Another month before mine gets in to port :(

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------



## DKMD

jasonb said:


> Another month before mine gets in to port :(
> 
> View attachment 100542



What's that big brown chunk along the back of the crate? Gidgee?


----------



## Kevin

OK you wood tramps I am getting ready to post some pics in bit. Be sitting down . . . . .


----------



## jasonb

@DKMD not a clue. Will be learning my australian wood for sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jasonb

Can't wait to see those pics Kevin!


----------



## Tom Smart

Kevin said:


> OK you wood tramps I am getting ready to post some pics in bit. Be sitting down . . . . .



I'm laying down...just in case.


----------



## Kevin

Here's a peek.




Scott and me came up with an idea. I'm going to hide a picture of a burl somewhere in the Wood Central category and whoever finds it will get it gratis. I'm not real clear though on which one we're giving away. Scott, is it this one?







More details later tomorrow or next month.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 6


----------



## Tom Smart

No need to ship that, I'll come down and get it. Or is it in NY? I see snow.


----------



## Kevin

That was Feb in Pennsylvania.


----------



## Tclem

All I want is a pound. Greedy you know what

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Tclem

Kevin said:


> Here's a peek.
> View attachment 100544
> 
> Scott and me came up with an idea. I'm going to hide a picture of a burl somewhere in the Wood Central category and whoever finds it will get it gratis. I'm not real clear though on which one we're giving away. Scott, is it this one?
> 
> View attachment 100546
> 
> 
> 
> More details later tomorrow or next month.


I can't even find the wood central gallery ahhhhh

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tom Smart

Kevin said:


> That was Feb in Pennsylvania.



Pennsylvania? Dang, that's within striking distance.


----------



## Kevin

Tclem said:


> I can't even find the wood central gallery ahhhhh



It's next to the hair tonic that's why.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## NYWoodturner

Kevin said:


> Here's a peek.
> View attachment 100544
> 
> Scott and me came up with an idea. I'm going to hide a picture of a burl somewhere in the Wood Central category and whoever finds it will get it gratis. I'm not real clear though on which one we're giving away. Scott, is it this one?
> 
> View attachment 100546
> 
> 
> 
> More details later tomorrow or next month.


 Oh hell no - not that one

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DKMD

Kevin said:


> That was Feb in Pennsylvania.


Those things are pretty hard already... Sending them to Pennsylvania in February to be frozen seems masochistic.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Kevin

NYWoodturner said:


> Oh hell no - not that one



Damn I already promised it to Tony. 

Sorry Tony da boss says you no can have it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> Damn I already promised it to Tony.
> 
> Sorry Tony da boss says you no can have it.



Dang Scott. .............​

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MKTacop

Definitely looking forward to the blade review. I have a Laguna Resaw King blade that I haven't used yet. I just haven't had the need to use it so far.

As for the wood......Oh my! That's some gorgeous stuff!


----------



## Kevin

MKTacop said:


> Definitely looking forward to the blade review. I have a Laguna Resaw King blade that I haven't used yet. I just haven't had the need to use it so far.
> 
> As for the wood......Oh my! That's some gorgeous stuff!



@JR Custom Calls this man is taunting YOU. you gonna take that from a Texan?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

I mixed two companies together in my original post. I bought the Laguna Resaw King not the Woodmaster CT from bandsawdirect. I was going to get the Woodmaster CT but Adrian at Laguna matched their price for me. No one caught this. You guys are asleep at the wheel.


----------



## barry richardson

The Woodmaster CT is made by Lennox, is Laguna selling their stuff now? I bought a Lennox Trimaster for my 14" bandsaw, and it worked great till the weld failed prematurely, and upon snapping, the blade recoiled and raked off a few teeth, rendering it up repairable. I later found out that the blade is hardbacked and is not recommended for smaller wheels because of premature fatigue.... When we bought the Laguna at work, it came with a Resaw King, It cut real nice when it was new, but when it got dull, which as I recall didn't take that long, we threw it in a drawer and there it's been ever since. I think Carbide will be great for some serious production like your going to do, but I use my bandsaw for so many different operations, It's just not worth it for me....


----------



## Kevin

barry richardson said:


> The Woodmaster CT is made by Lennox, is Laguna selling their stuff now? ...



No just read the previous post for clarification. 



barry richardson said:


> When we bought the Laguna at work, it came with a Resaw King, It cut real nice when it was new, but when it got dull, which as I recall didn't take that long, we threw it in a drawer and there it's been ever since. I think Carbide will be great for some serious production like your going to do, but I use my bandsaw for so many different operations, It's just not worth it for me....



I hope this is not what I experience. The resaw King is what is on the way. What were you cutting with it?


----------



## Mike1950

I doubt you will have that problem with 20 wheels. Wide blades and small wheels are a problem.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> I doubt you will have that problem with 20 wheels. Wide blades and small wheels are a problem.



I doubt many saw that can hold a 3/4" blade have small wheels. I almost went with the 1" blade but with the carter guides a 1" blade pushes the vertical bearings all the way back with no room for a dollar gap and I don't like that. If I elongate the block holes a little more there will be more room for adjustment. I've ran 1" blades but it's absolute max wothout an easy mod - just haven't done it yet. .


----------



## barry richardson

Kevin said:


> No just read the previous post for clarification.
> 
> Yea you posted while I was typing...
> 
> I hope this is not what I experience. The resaw King is what is on the way. What were you cutting with it?


 The resaw king is thin kerf/thinner backing so I don't think you will have a problem with it snapping. The one we had was used to cut anything and everything, so there is a good chance someone cut some dirty or otherwise corrupted wood with it. I think you made the right choice between the two. I think it would be a little dicey cutting hard and irregular shaped pieces of wood with a 1.3 tpi blade like the Woodmaster, they can be very grabby, crushed my fingertip cutting DIW like that......

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950

barry richardson said:


> The Woodmaster CT is made by Lennox, is Laguna selling their stuff now? I bought a Lennox Trimaster for my 14" bandsaw, and it worked great till the weld failed prematurely, and upon snapping, the blade recoiled and raked off a few teeth, rendering it up repairable. I later found out that the blade is hardbacked and is not recommended for smaller wheels because of premature fatigue.... When we bought the Laguna at work, it came with a Resaw King, It cut real nice when it was new, but when it got dull, which as I recall didn't take that long, we threw it in a drawer and there it's been ever since. I think Carbide will be great for some serious production like your going to do, but I use my bandsaw for so many different operations, It's just not worth it for me....



How wide was that blade?


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Kevin said:


> I mixed two companies together in my original post. I bought the Laguna Resaw King not the Woodmaster CT from bandsawdirect. I was going to get the Woodmaster CT but Adrian at Laguna matched their price for me. No one caught this. You guys are asleep at the wheel.


I wasn't familliar with the Woodmaster... which is why I mentioned resaw king in my post instead of saying I was looking at the same thing. 

Still thinking about it, although I don't use mine for cutting blanks anymore now that I have my mill

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> How wide was that blade?



Resaw Kings come in 3/4", 1", and 1 1/4". I think that's what he told me anyway. I went with the 3/4" for reasons previously mentioned.


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Resaw Kings come in 3/4", 1", and 1 1/4". I think that's what he told me anyway. I went with the 3/4" for reasons previously mentioned.



Sorry I was asking @barry richardson how wide the blade was on 14" saw that broke.


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> Sorry I was asking @barry richardson how wide the blade was on 14" saw that broke.



Crap. Now I see why you referenced "small wheels". I missed the part about 14" in his post. You probably were wondering what the leprechaun has been smoking this morning. Sometimes you just got to smack me up side the noggin.  

Now your posts make sense to me. I was wondering what you been smoking this morning and was about to smack you up side the head.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Crap. Now I see why you referenced "small wheels". I missed the part about 14" in his post. You probably were wondering what the leprechaun has been smoking this morning. Sometimes you just got to smack me up side the noggin.
> 
> Now your posts make sense to me. I was wondering what you been smoking this morning and was about to smack you up side the head.



It is alright to be confused.  I am not a wider is better blade guy..... especially on small saws. My guess is a 14" will not tension a 3/4 blade

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson

Mike1950 said:


> Sorry I was asking @barry richardson how wide the blade was on 14" saw that broke.


1/2 inch

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

barry richardson said:


> 1/2 inch



Are you positive it was a resaw king? I don't think they make them in 1/2".


----------



## barry richardson

Kevin said:


> Are you positive it was a resaw king? I don't think they make them in 1/2".


 
The 1/2" was a tri-master that broke, I thought that was what Mike was asking about. The Resaw King we have at work is 1" I think. You probably know this, but Laguna will resharpen their Resaw Kings for something like $40 plus shipping. Heck of a lot cheaper than a new one.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Terms like _a hot knife through butter_ and _like it wasn't even there_ come to mind. This truly is another level of sharp entirely. I'm not exaggerating at all when I say I can't even hardly tell the aussie burl is in my hands as it passes through the blade. If it stays sharp for any reasonable length of time I am already a convert and I only use it to break down one burl so far. But one cut is all it takes to know that carbon and bi-metal can stay on the porch, because carbide is the big dog.

But if it stays sharp, I'll never use anything else for resaw. Just freaking awesome. Heck they spent probably $15 on the box it comes in alone.



 



 

I'll give a review in the tool section after a month or so and update as needed but really, I don't know what there will be to say other than _"still cuts like Billy Scissorhands"_ or not. What else is there to say about a blade?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Wow, I need to think about one of those, I had a chance to buy one for 1/2 price on clearance at Rockler and passed because I was worried how long it'd stay sharp. I guess if I see another one there I need to jump on it.


----------



## Tony

what size is your saw Kevin? I'm sure you've said so, but I'm too lazy room look. Tony


----------



## Kevin

Tony said:


> what size is your saw Kevin? I'm sure you've said so, but I'm too lazy room look. Tony



Tony it's 148" but here is the thread with the details.


----------



## bench1holio

Kevin said:


> Here's a peek.
> View attachment 100544
> 
> Scott and me came up with an idea. I'm going to hide a picture of a burl somewhere in the Wood Central category and whoever finds it will get it gratis. I'm not real clear though on which one we're giving away. Scott, is it this one?
> 
> View attachment 100546
> 
> 
> 
> More details later tomorrow or next month.



@Kevin Did you bring this lot in from Aus? or purchase locally?


----------



## NYWoodturner

bench1holio said:


> @Kevin Did you bring this lot in from Aus? or purchase locally?



Ben - Do you have and ringed Gidgee?


----------



## bench1holio

Not a lot at the moment, but some. what size do you need? @NYWoodturner


----------



## Kevin

bench1holio said:


> @Kevin Did you bring this lot in from Aus? or purchase locally?



Australia and Pennsylvania. 



bench1holio said:


> Not a lot at the moment, but some. what size do you need? @NYWoodturner



You better not have any I asked you last year you holdout!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TimR

Just curious...I noticed Grizzly has something called "carbide imbedded"...anyone know what this implies vs carbide tipped? Nice price, but if it doesn't have at least half the time to stay sharp as the Resaw King...then not much of a deal. The 5/8" and 3 TPI would be a good size for roughing blanks on a 14" saw with risers.

Also came across this one, similarly tagged as 'carbide imbedded'. Cheap enough to experiment with this one under $30.


----------



## NYWoodturner

bench1holio said:


> Not a lot at the moment, but some. what size do you need? @NYWoodturner



Knife block size... 1.5x6x1.125 minimum.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Mike1950

TimR said:


> Just curious...I noticed Grizzly has something called "carbide imbedded"...anyone know what this implies vs carbide tipped? Nice price, but if it doesn't have at least half the time to stay sharp as the Resaw King...then not much of a deal. The 5/8" and 3 TPI would be a good size for roughing blanks on a 14" saw with risers.
> 
> Also came across this one, similarly tagged as 'carbide imbedded'. Cheap enough to experiment with this one under $30.



I use the super cut - It works great but it is not carbide tipped like Kevins.


----------



## bench1holio

NYWoodturner said:


> Knife block size... 1.5x6x1.125 minimum.
> View attachment 101047



@NYWoodturner Scott, I cut my handle blocks to 30 x 42-45 x 140mm, i know this mm thing is like another language to you guys
But would that work?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TimR

Mike1950 said:


> I use the super cut - It works great but it is not carbide tipped like Kevins.


Would you consider it a better value than say Wolverines which I use mostly?


----------



## bench1holio

Kevin said:


> Australia and Pennsylvania.
> 
> 
> 
> You better not have any I asked you last year you holdout!



@Kevin We finally bought a new property in Nov. i have built a new shed and unpacked around half of my gear, im still in the process of setting up a new workshop, but I may have what you were after last year....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Tim here's another source to consider. I have used their blades for a coupe of years now after having tried many different brands. 

http://buyfromawoodworker.com/

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

bench1holio said:


> @Kevin We finally bought a new property in Nov. i have built a new shed and unpacked around half of my gear, im still in the process of setting up a new workshop, but I may have what you were after last year....



Just ribbing you a bit - take care of Scott first. But if you come up with more I won't turn it down - love the gidgee.


----------



## NYWoodturner

bench1holio said:


> @NYWoodturner Scott, I cut my handle blocks to 30 x 42-45 x 140mm, i know this mm thing is like another language to you guys
> But would that work?



That would work perfectly!


----------



## Mike1950

TimR said:


> Would you consider it a better value than say Wolverines which I use mostly?



I have not tried the wolverines. Just so happens Supercts factory is about 30 minutes from me. I but the 133" blue steel 3 TPI for $13 and change. If I buy 11 I get the 12th free so they are under $13. Now I think the carbide/ impregnated is $21. I cut a lot of nasty / dirty burl/bark and am very happy with how long they last. A little rougher finish with blue. When I cut nicer stuff the carbide is nice. I will use same on my larger saw when I run out of my large supply of $5 blades. I think best thing would be try a couple. They sure cost a lot less then the woodslicer and last a whole LOT longer.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## larry C

Kevin said:


> I just bought a carbide blade from Laguna - their Woodmaster CT. Adrian gave me a one time price on it that I couldn't pass up. @NYWoodturner and I bought a ton (literally) of Australian burls mostly red mallee last month (month before?) and I want to see if this blade can cut 1000 pounds of rock hard burl caps without needing a sharpen.
> 
> Once I have cut them I'll do a review of the blade. I just didn't want to cut that much hard wood with carbon or bi metal because I know I'd go through a bunch of blades doing it. Has anyone else used a carbide blade? I never got one for my sawmill because I hit metal too often and that would hurt the wallet.
> 
> EDIT: I mixed two companies together. I bought the Laguna Resaw King not the Woodmaster CT from bandsawdirect. I was going to get the Woodmaster CT but Adrian at Laguna matched their price for me. No one caught this. You guys are asleep at the wheel.




I caught it, but I tried to show a little class and didn't say anything about it! LOL


----------



## larry C

Kevin said:


> Tony it's 148" but here is the thread with the details.




You guys are gettin' sorta personal, aren't you?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## robert flynt

Tclem said:


> Always a clown cracking jokes around here


Pot calling the kettle black.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

robert flynt said:


> Pot calling the kettle black.



Away with your grimey arse said the raven to the crow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt

Schroedc said:


> Away with your grimey arse said the raven to the crow


"Oh what a gift God could give us to see our selves as others see us" Odes To A Louse by Robert Burns

Reactions: Like 2


----------

